# amy winehouse dead?



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

it`s all over sky news that she`s been found dead at her flat in london. didn`t particularly like her in the slightest but i thought she was clean again and was on track with her life? such a shame and so young, i feel sorry for her family who`ve been through everything already to support her and now this


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

by her performance i saw the other week im sad to say im not surprised. she was a mess.

Sad waste of talent i loved her voice.


----------



## Jemnpeanut (Jul 23, 2011)

http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/Sh...ad_At_Home_In_Camden,_London,_Say_Sky_Sources

oh dear x


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

omg if its true thats such a shame, she is one of my favorite singers  lets face it its not excactly a shock :frown2:


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

So sad but not surprised.

So full of promise and talent when she started but sadly caught up in a spiral of drink and drugs.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

it is really sad if it was the drink/drugs that caused her death (well it`s sad anyway), i`ve never liked her music but i felt really sorry for her as addictions are hard enough to over come for anyone never mind those in the limelight - it must be harder having their problems publicised left right and centre 

they just said summit about her dad not knowing yet - surely that can`t be true?


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Very sad. 

27 years old, There is a long list of rockstars who die at 27 .. 

They call it the 27 club


----------



## cookie_monster (Oct 23, 2010)

sad news but somewhat inevitable.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Yes its sad shes dead BUT she brought it all on herself... maybe she should have says yes,yes, yes to rehab!
maybe all the people who looked up to her will learn a valuble lesson about drug abuse.
Silly girl had her whole life ahead of her!


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Leah84 said:


> it is really sad if it was the drink/drugs that caused her death (well it`s sad anyway), i`ve never liked her music but i felt really sorry for her as addictions are hard enough to over come for anyone never mind those in the limelight - it must be harder having their problems publicised left right and centre
> 
> they just said summit about her dad not knowing yet - surely that can`t be true?


i really hope her dad knows if not its bloody sick that it is on the news already  her poor family


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm very sad to hear about this. Very talented, loved her voice and songs. Had been working on her third album.

Dad is apparently in New York and due to return today.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

RIP Amy i hope you have found peace at last


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

There is Julie. Live fast die young as they say.
Its such a loss of a talent but she's dodged the bullet for a while IMO
RIP Amy Winehouse


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Just seen this on the news. I thought she was an amazingly talented lady who made some terrible choices in life.

One of my favourite solo artists, this has knocked me sick 

RIP Amy xxx


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

SKY have just confirmed her dad is on the plane and does NOT know she is dead! Bastards aint they?


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

That's so sad RIP Amy


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Thats just bloody sick if they have broadcast it before her family know


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Well, not a bit surprised after her ill-fated European tour. What a tragic waste of a unique talent


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

they`ve just confirmed her dad doesn`t know yet as he`s on tour abroad  bloody reporters make my blood boil 

sorry but i can`t say she brought it all on herself, unless you`ve actually suffered from an addiction or been around someone with one then you`ll never understand it - the only person who can`t actually see the addiction is the person with the problem and no matter how many people tell them they never will see it until they try to stop themselves and that`s when it hits and it`s not a problem anyone wants/sets out to get/can tell is coming on it`s an illness much like depression or any other illness is, the sufferer can`t actually tell they`re becoming addicted until they try to stop. it is extremely hard to get over the illness and it obviously got the better of her in the end!


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Surely someone on the flight can be contacted and he can be told? You can have phones turned on on planes nowadays.....


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

harley bear said:


> SKY have just confirmed her dad is on the plane and does NOT know she is dead! Bastards aint they?


oh my god, that is horrendous!

That poor man is surely going to find out before anyone 'proper' can tell him in the right way.

I really hope that isn't true


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Verbatim said:


> oh my god, that is horrendous!
> 
> That poor man is surely going to find out before anyone 'proper' can tell him in the right way.
> 
> I really hope that isn't true


It will probably be all over the tvs in the airport when they land. Imgagine the state he will be in when he finds out his child is dead!


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

harley bear said:


> SKY have just confirmed her dad is on the plane and does NOT know she is dead! Bastards aint they?


omg that is sooooo wrong, i really hope people keep their mouth shut until he has been told by family. Come to think of it the press need to leave all of them alone to grieve


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Marley boy said:


> omg that is sooooo wrong, i really hope people keep their mouth shut until he has been told by family. Come to think of it the press need to leave all of them alone to grieve


Are you serious? They are probably finding ways to tapp into their mobiles as we speak! :cursing:


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Thats so sad  such a young woman  RIP

xxx


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Verbatim said:


> Just seen this on the news. I thought she was an amazingly talented lady who made some terrible choices in life.
> 
> One of my favourite solo artists, this has knocked me sick
> 
> RIP Amy xxx


So so sad, she was very talented and this is a terrible waste but not so much a shock,when she cancelled her recent tour I feared the worst.

My thoughts with her family right now.

Izzie


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm not at all surprised, a waste of a young live.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Happy Paws said:


> I'm not at all surprised, a waste of a young live.


Ditto. Very sad, but she did bring it on herself .... such a waste 
feel for her family xxxx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

harley bear said:


> It will probably be all over the tvs in the airport when they land. Imgagine the state he will be in when he finds out his child is dead!


that would be so horrid. I don't think there is a 'nice' way of telling someone their daughter has died but surely there are better ways than a phone call or even worse, seeing it on the TV. Imagine realising half of the world knew about your daughters death before you did, must be heart wrenching.

Her music meant a lot to me and she was always an artist I had a real love for - drug addiction or not.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Yeah is's sad. But what's happened in Norway is MUCH sadder.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm not shocked either could never see her getting better. Such a lot to live for including her god daughter. Thoughts are with her family.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

willa said:


> Yeah is's sad. But what's happened in Norway is MUCH sadder.


but that is a different news item. Nobody has said "oh my amy winehouse has died, this is so much more terrible than the trouble in Norway." So why do people keep making a point of saying that? If someone had posted on here saying their friend or relative had died, would you type the same reply?

No matter WHAT is going on in the world - this is very sad news. There's world hunger and horrendous poverty but when the Norway news came about, nobody said "Yeah it's sad but what's happening in Africa is MUCH sadder" did they?


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

no its not much more sad! It doesnt matter if 1 person dies or 100s it is still a tragedy. Amy's family will feel like their world has ended right now just the same as all the people that died in norways families will feel like their world has ended.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

To be fair theres a decent chance her dad does already know... you can bett hes not slumming it in coach and if hes in first class there are tvs etc and there are mobile phones alowed on planes these days .. im pretty sure he aint gonna be sat on a plane for 8 hours with no 'entertainment'.... someone on that plane will know considering how many people have phones with internet access these days.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

so sad, tragic waste of a young talent ... thoughts are with her family and friends

as for it been broadcast before her family are told, thats bloody shocking !!! :cursing:


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

harley bear said:


> To be fair theres a decent chance her dad does already know... you can bett hes not slumming it in coach and if hes in first class there are tvs etc and there are mobile phones alowed on planes these days .. im pretty sure he aint gonna be sat on a plane for 8 hours with no 'entertainment'.... someone on that plane will know considering how many people have phones with internet access these days.


how horrible  it was bad enough making the 2 minute drive home after i found out about my fiance  if her dad already knows and is on the plane home that will be the longest trip home of his life.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Marley boy said:


> how horrible  it was bad enough making the 2 minute drive home after i found out about my fiance  if her dad already knows and is on the plane home that will be the longest trip home of his life.


It really doesnt bare thinking about does it? poor bloke! I really think action should be taken against the news of her death being reported before he know its sickening!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Marley boy said:


> how horrible  it was bad enough making the 2 minute drive home after i found out about my fiance  if her dad already knows and is on the plane home that will be the longest trip home of his life.


I keep thinking about him sat on the plane not able to do anything, he can't even get any fresh air or anything.

I can't believe it yet, I really really can't


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

I can't belive how much this has affected me, it's bringing back so many memories.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Marley boy said:


> I can't belive how much this has affected me, it's bringing back so many memories.


((((hugs))))

im here if you wanna talk


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

harley bear said:


> To be fair theres a decent chance her dad does already know... you can bett hes not slumming it in coach and if hes in first class there are tvs etc and there are mobile phones alowed on planes these days .. im pretty sure he aint gonna be sat on a plane for 8 hours with no 'entertainment'.... someone on that plane will know considering how many people have phones with internet access these days.


i`m not sure as i heard something about the airline being contacted to be sure they didn`t show it on tv before the plane landed so he can be taken aside once it lands (not sure how true that is though) and i`m pretty sure there`s no internet on flights whether first class or not, phones are allowed but only on a flight safe mode so can`t connect to the net or make calls. regardless of whether it`s true or not it gives the leeches no right to report it before he knows for sure!!

what really disgusts me is that one of the pieces of scum just openly admitted they`ve tried contacting her family several times already but 'as of yet have had no response' :cursing: i swear those people make me so angry!!!


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

R.I.P :crying:

Such sad news and loss of a good talent


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

There a bunch of twats.. The day my husband died they were putting notes through my door asking to speak about (husbands name) wanting an interview.
Luckily as soon as i found out my mum took me and the kids back to the family home. 
They have no feeling for anyone IMO!!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Whats the betting that reporters are already at or making theor way to the airport to get the first reactions from her dad!


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

harley bear said:


> Whats the betting that reporters are already at or making theor way to the airport to get the first reactions from her dad!


Surely they wouldn't do that ?! atleast i hope they won't.
Can't imagine the poor man finding out via BBC news on the plane


----------



## Jemnpeanut (Jul 23, 2011)

willa said:


> Yeah is's sad. But what's happened in Norway is MUCH sadder.


I agree her death was bound to happen but Norway is just appalling all those children x


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

XxZoexX said:


> There a bunch of twats.. The day my husband died they were putting notes through my door asking to speak about (husbands name) wanting an interview.
> Luckily as soon as i found out my mum took me and the kids back to the family home.
> They have no feeling for anyone IMO!!


(((((hug))))))


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Marley boy said:


> (((((hug))))))


Thanks hun 

Theyre saying suspected drug overdose.. anyone shocked lol

She had a huge talent..


----------



## jessiegirl (Apr 24, 2009)

as everyone has said im not surprised shes dead.

why do people never learn about alcohol and drugs- best to keep clear of them.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

willa said:


> Surely they wouldn't do that ?! atleast i hope they won't.
> Can't imagine the poor man finding out via BBC news on the plane


wouldnt they?


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

willa said:


> Surely they wouldn't do that ?! atleast i hope they won't.
> Can't imagine the poor man finding out via BBC news on the plane


really?? i wouldn`t expect anything less from the trash, they`ve already been hounding the family so why not leech onto him when he`s off the plane  i wouldn`t put anything past them, wouldn`t be surprised if their phones are tapped already


----------



## Gloo (May 16, 2011)

_Yeah is's sad. But what's happened in Norway is MUCH sadder._

Someone remind me how many kids will die in Africa today?

What a dumbass thing to say, what are you..12?


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Gloo said:


> _Yeah is's sad. But what's happened in Norway is MUCH sadder._
> 
> Someone remind me how many kids will die in Africa today?
> 
> What a dumbass thing to say, what are you..12?


Someone getting murdered or dying from famine is *much* sadder than some crack head who had more chances to get clean than your average joe dying from what was probably an overdose of some description.


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Very upsetting news, especially for those of us with an addict in the family that have suffered and know what a terrible, terrible affliction it is.

I hope that she was not in distress or alone when she passed. My thoughts are with her family.


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

You reap what you sow...


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

She always struck me as having a troubled soul. Rest in peace Amy, free from your addictions now.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Lets remember we have no idea if this was a drug overdose as yet.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

RIP Amy winehouse thoughs are with her family


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> Lets remember we have no idea if this was a drug overdose as yet.


Absolutely agree, and until we know further info we shouldn't be so judgmental.

RIP Amy


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

What a total shock to put the computer on and see this. Very sad all round. Sing with the angels now Amy x


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

MissShelley said:


> Absolutely agree, and until we know further info we shouldn't be so judgmental.
> 
> RIP Amy


I agree, people shouldnt make assumptions. If I remember right she has a serious health condition too, was it COPD or something simlar


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> they`ve just confirmed her dad doesn`t know yet as he`s on tour abroad  bloody reporters make my blood boil
> 
> sorry but i can`t say she brought it all on herself, unless you`ve actually suffered from an addiction or been around someone with one then you`ll never understand it - the only person who can`t actually see the addiction is the person with the problem and no matter how many people tell them they never will see it until they try to stop themselves and that`s when it hits and it`s not a problem anyone wants/sets out to get/can tell is coming on it`s an illness much like depression or any other illness is, the sufferer can`t actually tell they`re becoming addicted until they try to stop. it is extremely hard to get over the illness and it obviously got the better of her in the end!


^

this.

if you can't be respectful some people should not speak at all.

Just because she was a 'crackhead' and had issues doesn't make this sad.

My cousin (r.i.p Daz), was addicted to heroin. he came of the junk several times, but always went back, he said it was like he had no control over himself, like it wasn't him. And he did want to stop, he had everyone's love and support, he hated who he had turned into. he died at 26 years old after staying of it for 9 months. he just couldn't control himself, the temptation won as it often does. did he deserve it?..after seeing what he went through, no he did not.

I hope she has some peace now that she clearly didn't have in life.

r.i.p


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

I've been affected by addiction within my immediate family and my friend.Like i said earlier, Amy was given far more chances to get clean than your average joe, if you don't want to save yourself there is nothing anyone else can do for you. Yes it's sad, but at the end of the day that person makes the choice to do get involved in that lifestyle in the first place, where other people get killed/die through the actions of others, not themselves.


----------



## cookie_monster (Oct 23, 2010)

it's sad when anyone dies and i fell for her family BUT she was a junkie and got far more chances and help than the average addict gets.


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

She had the money,to get rehab, but she said no, no, no.
You cant help someone,who cant help themselves.


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

ClaireLouise said:


> I agree, people shouldnt make assumptions. If I remember right she has a serious health condition too, was it COPD or something simlar


I heard she had a condition too, can't remember if it was COPD though 

My Mum suffers with COPD, so I suppose when she finally pops her mortal coil, people will say it's her own fault as she smoked for years.

And my Dad died of a heart attack that was his fault as well!

People don't half become holier than thou, when commenting on the addictions and lifestyles of others, I suppose not one has ever drank, or smoked, or driven a car or done anything that could potentially endanger their lives.

Addiction is complicated! And I don't believe that any one of is any position to judge at all.


----------



## cookie_monster (Oct 23, 2010)

just seen on Facebook theres meant to be a tape of her last moments. If true then thats more than a little sick


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

cookie_monster said:


> it's sad when anyone dies and i fell for her family BUT she was a junkie and got far more chances and help than the average addict gets.


doesn`t matter how many chances she had, unless she was doing it for herself and in the right frame of mind to overcome her illness then it would never have helped....it`s the same with any mental illness, the sufferer has to be fully committed to the treatment in order for it to work and even then there`s no guarantee and i`m sorry but to those saying it`s a 'choice' to become an addict??? i can only hope you or none of your immediate family/friends comes down with an addiction as they are so easily to fall into but yet so hard to spot the symptoms of and 99.9% of the sufferers don`t make a conscious 'choice' to suffer from this but turn to it as a last resort due to another underlying problem!

i feel like a broken record but saying 'can`t help someone who won`t help themselves' is really neither here nor there with addiction as coming off any drug- illegal or legal is painful and life threatening and the withdrawal isn`t just over after the first few days, that`s the easiest part i guess but it`s then that the symptoms start kicking in and they can last for months before they`re gone completely and can be scarier than most ever imagine!


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> doesn`t matter how many chances she had, unless she was doing it for herself and in the right frame of mind to overcome her illness then it would never have helped....it`s the same with any mental illness, the sufferer has to be fully committed to the treatment in order for it to work and even then there`s no guarantee and i`m sorry but to those saying it`s a 'choice' to become an addict??? i can only hope you or none of your immediate family/friends comes down with an addiction as they are so easily to fall into but yet so hard to spot the symptoms of and 99.9% of the sufferers don`t make a conscious 'choice' to suffer from this but turn to it as a last resort due to another underlying problem!


It is a choice to start taking drugs.

Like i said my immediate family and a close friend have both suffered from alcoholism and heroin addiction - my views are built on my life experience.

It is sad, it really is, but you do have a choice to not take drugs. Addiction can be hereditary, i always evaluate my reaction to things like drinking/gambling because i don't want what happened to my dad to happen to me.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> It is a choice to start taking drugs.
> 
> Like i said my immediate family and a close friend have both suffered from alcoholism and heroin addiction - my views are built on my life experience.
> 
> It is sad, it really is, but you do have a choice to not take drugs. *Addiction can be hereditary*, i always evaluate my reaction to things like drinking/gambling because i don't want what happened to my dad to happen to me.


that`s true and was something that shocked me when i first found it out but when you look into the family of addicts the majority of the time there`s a history of it in the family.

i`d still never say it`s a choice though as some people hit rock bottom and aren`t as strong willed as you are therefore the temptation of something that will temporarily take that pain away can overpower (especially if there`s another illness underlying), they never intend on becoming addicted to it.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

MissShelley said:


> I heard she had a condition too, can't remember if it was COPD though
> 
> My Mum suffers with COPD, so I suppose when she finally pops her mortal coil, people will say it's her own fault as she smoked for years.
> 
> ...


I found some info, she had emphysema which comes under the COPD umbrella and an irregular heart problem,


----------



## millie mo (Aug 3, 2010)

r.i.p Amy Winehouse such a waste of a young talented girl doesn't matter what she died of a family are breaking there hearts tonight and we should all have respect for that today my thought are with the family


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> I found some info, she had emphysema which comes under the COPD umbrella and an *irregular heat problem*,


well then taking drugs isn't really going to help that...!!


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

ClaireLouise said:


> I found some info, she had emphysema which comes under the COPD umbrella and an irregular heat problem,


Thanks hon. I just hope poor Amy can rest in peace now  And I don't care about anyones views on how she died, it guts me to think of her dying alone, and maybe in pain  How awful.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

[youtube_browser]b-I2s5zRbHg&ob=av2n[/youtube_browser]

Not perfect maybe...who is???


----------



## Gloo (May 16, 2011)

_It is a choice to start taking drugs._
You mean drugs like....nicotine, alcohol, paracetamol, etc etc etc

Let me guess, you live in a tree and don't rely on anyone else for anything, don't smoke, drink, take medicine, eat red meat..etc etc etc etc well let's face it, sitting in the garden can kill you, are you going to slag off the woman who didn't put on sunscreen and got skin cancer?

For you maybe it is a choice , and good for you for being such a perfect human being  the world will truly be a better place without her here. 

Don't think for a SECOND I value her life any more than I do an African child dying from famine, or a kid who was shot today by a terrorist.

A life is a life. And we all make choices, sometimes we make them, knowing the consequences, but life is hard, and you do what you can to get by....but thinking that you are better than someone else, because of the life they chose for themselves, is narrow-minded at best.

I see every human as being equal, regardless of talent, money, ability to ruffle feathers on an internet forum..i'm sorry more people don't think the same way.

If people choose to take drugs to escape a shitty exsistence, good for them, for not conforming to how the rest of you think they should...she's probably had more of a life that any of us ever could.
Now hurry up and take that stick out of your backside.


----------



## noogsy (Aug 20, 2009)

when people are stars we always smile when they start to sing,
they put there heart and sole into every sentence.
the first time i saw this girl was on jules holand.
i knew she was special.
i feel so much for her mum and dad who gave her everything to help her succed.
they tried so hard to help her.
im thinking of a heartbroken mum and dad tonight.
along with dozens of heartbroken mums and dads in norway


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Gloo said:


> _It is a choice to start taking drugs._
> You mean drugs like....nicotine, alcohol, paracetamol, etc etc etc
> 
> I see every human as being equal, regardless of talent, money, ability to ruffle feathers on an internet forum..i'm sorry more people don't think the same way.
> ...


How did you come to the conclusion of her having a 'shitty existence?'
Far from it


----------



## Gloo (May 16, 2011)

Far from it?

Right, so money makes a difference does it?

Do you know her personally?

I didn't realise you knew her life inside and out. Likewise, neither do I.

My point was (seeing as you missed it) that we're all human, and everyone shits in the same pot, and has the same feelings, regardless of how much money is in the bank.

Everyone has their demons, and we all chose to deal with them however we see fit...if this is what she chose, then who the hell are we to judge her..has your life been affected in anyway because of the way she lived hers?

Thought not.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

holly1 said:


> How did you come to the conclusion of her having a 'shitty existence?'
> Far from it


how do you know it was far from it though?? she may have had a tonne of money etc but that doesn`t mean she had a great life, people can be trapped in a hell in their own mind and no one but them need know it


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> how do you know it was far from it though?? she may have had a tonne of money etc but that doesn`t mean she had a great life, people can be trapped in a hell in their own mind and no one but them need know it


maybe not, but she didn't have to resort to theft or selling her body to feed her habbit did she.. When you deal with people that have these sorts of addictions daily and see the affect it has on them (and the people they take from quite often) you would perhaps see her existance as a little less shitty..


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

It's so sad. That woman had so many demons and turnt to drugs and alcohol.
She had so much talent too.
She always seemed to be so unhappy 

There are so many people slating her death which is so sick.
And I bet if it were their friend or family member they'd never be saying the stuff they have said. 
She is still a human being and even in death deserves to be treated with respect EVEN IF she sadly didn't respect herself enough in her own life.

So many people judge... 
"let those without sin cast the first stone" now I am not Christian but I think this is the perfect saying.

I feel deeply sorry for her family. It must have been hell to watch her self destruct.
I knew that her drug and alcohol abuse would be the end of her, I just didn't think it'd be so soon.


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

MissShelley said:


> I'll remember that line if you ever post about losing someone close to you then!


Well I wouldnt post it here.
People I have never met wouldnt make me feel any better about it.
Of course I feel for her family.But its not exactly a shock that she died this young.


----------



## Gloo (May 16, 2011)

If you like, I can post a picture of the most important person in the world to me, dead, cold, with body fluids all over them from the involuntary actions that happen once a person dies.

THAT person chose that life.

And I hate them for it, and I always will.

I will never forgive that person for what they did to us.

But they are a person all the same, and that person went through more than you could EVER imagine, and they were human, and they hurt just like the rest of us... only they couldn't cope.

They chose the only way they knew how, and the easiest to forget the pain.

I hope you never have to go through a fraction of what they have.

What's that you say..? You didn't read about it in the sun/dailystar/heat magazine........must not be true then.

And for the record...Amy's music was to me, a pile of shite, as a performer, she was overatted...but then I see past all that, to the real person..and i'm sorry that it had to be that way for her..


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

R.I.P. Amy, I hope you've found peace at last. You've left us your music, thank you for that wonderful gift.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Cassia said:


> Just go away.
> Really, if you have nothing nice to say about this young woman... just leave it be.
> Your negativity is not needed in this particular thread.
> Speaking ill of the dead is disgusting and immature.
> ...


well said!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> maybe not, but she didn't have to resort to theft or selling her body to feed her habbit did she.. When you deal with people that have these sorts of addictions daily and see the affect it has on them (and the people they take from quite often) you would perhaps see her existance as a little less shitty..


have you ever experienced an addiction first hand?? i have dealt with it everyday and i`ve seen the consequences and i`m sorry but i wouldn`t wish it on my worst enemy so i wouldn`t say her life was less than shitty. people in pain don`t have to resort to legal drugs to feel better but so often they do as it`s easier to numb the pain than it is to bare with it.

personally i`m not defending her i`m just stating that people shouldnt be so judgmental - as i said at the start of the thread i didn`t care for her nor did i like her music but it`s still sad that a person has lost their life and a family have lost someone they loved


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Gloo said:


> If you like, I can post a picture of the most important person in the world to me, dead, cold, with body fluids all over them from the involuntary actions that happen once a person dies.
> 
> .


Why the hell would you want to do that?


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> have you ever experienced an addiction first hand?? i have dealt with it everyday and i`ve seen the consequences and i`m sorry but i wouldn`t wish it on my worst enemy so i wouldn`t say her life was less than shitty. people in pain don`t have to resort to legal drugs to feel better but so often they do as it`s easier to numb the pain than it is to bare with it.
> 
> personally i`m not defending her i`m just stating that people shouldnt be so judgmental - as i said at the start of the thread i didn`t care for her nor did i like her music but it`s still sad that a person has lost their life and a family have lost someone they loved


yes I have, read my post again. I said her life was less shitty than a hell of a lot of addicts out there, she had the money to fund it and didn't have to resort to other means

ETA she also had the support of her loved ones and access to help that the majority that need help, could never get..


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Gloo said:


> _It is a choice to start taking drugs._
> You mean drugs like....nicotine, alcohol, paracetamol, etc etc etc
> 
> Let me guess, you live in a tree and don't rely on anyone else for anything, don't smoke, drink, take medicine, eat red meat..etc etc etc etc well let's face it, sitting in the garden can kill you, are you going to slag off the woman who didn't put on sunscreen and got skin cancer?
> ...


If you are quoting me then did you read the rest of my paragraph?


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

:cursing: 
I'm sure allot of you know how I feel when I say... I have no words to describe some of the behaviour on this thread.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> yes I have, read my post again. I said her life was less shitty than a hell of a lot of addicts out there, she had the money to fund it and didn't have to resort to other means


sorry, i did actually read your post wrong! yes it wasn`t as bad as a lot out there with an addiction i have to agree with that as her money made the life easily accessible. doesn`t make the pain any less though than someone who has to steal etc for it though, i can`t imagine ever feeling the need to turn to illegal drugs as they petrify me but i can see from experience how easy it is to get hooked


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

holly1 said:


> Im sure the texts will do the rounds soon,its human nature.
> Some people here are too fluffy,mourning a drug user who put herself in an early grave,She played russian roulette with her life.
> 
> The poor people in Norway deserve our thoughts,they didnt deserve what happened.


i have enough compassion for my heart to be with the families of EVERYONE whos died today


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> sorry, i did actually read your post wrong! yes it wasn`t as bad as a lot out there with an addiction i have to agree with that as her money made the life easily accessible. doesn`t make the pain any less though than someone who has to steal etc for it though, i can`t imagine ever feeling the need to turn to illegal drugs as they petrify me but i can see from experience how easy it is to get hooked


that's alright  wasn't saying it's any different addiction wise or the mental side of things, just that she had the means to feed the habit and access to the help.. she was luckier than most in that sense..


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

What the hell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i can't believe that this thread has become like it has!!!

May she rest in peace


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

holly1 said:


> Im sure the texts will do the rounds soon,its human nature.
> Some people here are too fluffy,mourning a drug user who put herself in an early grave,She played russian roulette with her life.
> 
> The poor people in Norway deserve our thoughts,they didnt deserve what happened.


So a drug user isn't equal to other humans 

I'm mourning her as an extremely talented artist who I like to listen to and I wish you would stop being so damn disrespectful.

Of course everyone in norway is in my thoughts too , and death is sad and its horrific what happened, but this thread isn't about norway its about Amy :crying:


----------



## Gloo (May 16, 2011)

_It is sad, it really is, but you do have a choice to not take drugs. Addiction can be hereditary, i always evaluate my reaction to things like drinking/gambling because i don't want what happened to my dad to happen to me.
_

The rest of your paragraph...your point is what..?

So basically you had the hindsight to choose a better life for yourself?

Good for you, so did I.

What has this got to do with what I said?


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

See i can say i think she brought it on herself.. clearly she did BUT i can still feel for what she went through to get to that state and feel for the loss of a talented young woman.
I cant help but womnder if she had a stronger network around her, less people who wanted her for money or a party it wouldnt have come to this.


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

holly1 said:


> Well I wouldnt post it here.
> People I have never met wouldnt make me feel any better about it.
> Of course I feel for her family.But its not exactly a shock that she died this young.





holly1 said:


> Im sure the texts will do the rounds soon,its human nature.
> Some people here are too fluffy,mourning a drug user who put herself in an early grave,She played russian roulette with her life.
> 
> The poor people in Norway deserve our thoughts,they didnt deserve what happened.


Anyone who's life has been cut short deserves that empathy, I suggest you go and mature a little, experience life before any more verbal diarrhea spills forth


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

I liked Amys music and it always left me disappointed that she could never get herself sorted out in her personal life. Maybe if the people around said No to her instead of Yes all the time it might of been a different outcome for her.
However no-one can help an addict unless they are willing to help themsleves and to do that you need to hit rock bottom. Its just unfortunate that she hadn't got there yet'
I hope she finally gets the peace she finally deserves. RIP Amy xx


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

a little quotes thats appropriate. 


Don't judge anyone until you walk a mile in their shoes... they wont fit you perfectly, they may not be your style but one day through no fault of your own and for whatever reason yours could be very similar to the ones they are wearing.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> See i can say i think she brought it on herself.. clearly she did BUT i can still feel for what she went through to get to that state and feel for the loss of a talented young woman.
> I cant help but womnder if she had a stronger network around her, less people who wanted her for money or a party it wouldnt have come to this.


unfortunately she could have had an army around her but unless it`s what she wanted there`s nothing they could have done to change her


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Just seen it on tv, such a waste of a young life, god bless her.


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Gloo said:


> _It is sad, it really is, but you do have a choice to not take drugs. Addiction can be hereditary, i always evaluate my reaction to things like drinking/gambling because i don't want what happened to my dad to happen to me.
> _
> 
> The rest of your paragraph...your point is what..?
> ...


You said 'Let me guess, you live in a tree and don't rely on anyone else for anything, don't smoke, drink, take medicine, eat red meat..etc ' Clearly you DIDN'T read my entire response, you chose what you wanted to see and ignored the rest.

my attitude towards addiction is my reaction to my first hand experience of it - my post was to back up my feelings on the situation as many people assume the negative posts were from people who had not first hand experience to what addictions can do to not just that one person but their entire family unit. I have been through so much crap that i just don't have the sympathy that i used to have for people - there is only so many times you can pick up the pieces and try to help someone, if they don't want to help themselves there is nothing anyone can do, all i was stating was she had more opportunity and better opportunities to sort herself out if she really wanted to.

Like i have said all along, it's sad she's no longer with us, my thoughts are with her family, but if her death is drug or alcohol related it didn't have to end the way it did.


----------



## Gloo (May 16, 2011)

If this is still here tomorrow (which I doubt) I shall have a look..

_DON'T JUDGE A MAN UNTIL YOU HAVE WALKED A MILE IN HIS BOOTS_

A simple proverb, that most of us will do well to remember.

But tomorrow, before I come here, I will go down to the local graveyard and dance on the graves of those who didn't live the way that we all deemed they should, because that's what we all do now-adays isn't it?

And for those who say that she should have gotten better with rehab etc etc blah blah blah...why? Why has a persons money/status got anything to do with how strong a person they are? Or how well equipped they are for battling with whatever it is that's killing them?


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I feel no sympathy for her, she brought it all on herself. However I do feel for her family.


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Gloo said:


> If this is still here tomorrow (which I doubt) I shall have a look..
> 
> _DON'T JUDGE A MAN UNTIL YOU HAVE WALKED A MILE IN HIS BOOTS_
> 
> ...


Some people can't afford to go to rehab/move away from the network of people that drag them down - she could (may even have had) the best medical care and attention the world could give, not everyone is that lucky.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> Some people can't afford to go to rehab/move away from the network of people that drag them down - she could (may even have had) the best medical care and attention the world could give, not everyone is that lucky.


again, doesn`t matter what care/help/money or whatever people threw at her....until she was ready in herself and felt 100% committed to sorting herself out there would be nothing that would make a difference - they could have locked her up but the second she got out she`d had resorted to everything again, it`s very sad but true that some people are trapped in their own hell, it takes a strong person to realize this and work towards putting it right and she just never reached that stage.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> Some people can't afford to go to rehab/move away from the network of people that drag them down - she could (may even have had) the best medical care and attention the world could give, not everyone is that lucky.


no they arent but then we dont know what demons amy was fighting and what really was the root of her problem. all the money in the world cant help if the demons are greater than she feels ready to fight.

she was a very lost person with a talent and i really do hope she has found the peace she couldnt find here.


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

I'm going to unsubscribe from this thread before I actually explode :cursing:
Cheerio moose bandits.


----------



## miniloo (Feb 7, 2011)

well i have read this from the first thread and i am descusted by some of the posts, this is ment to be about amy, i didn't know we were her judge and jury, 

my feelings go out to her parents as someone said they new it was coming does that make it easier :cursing: i new my gran was dying of cancer it doesn't stop it hurting, i new my dad was going to die to but it didn't stop me greaving for him. 

knowing something might happen but not knowing when will not have made it any easier, 

so rip amy, 

to her parent. i hope that now you may be able to greave. for the loss of your daughter. to loose a child is something that is hard no matter what the surcamstances or the age, my heart goes out to you.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Gosh this thread is starting to look like Amy's life with its up and down's. With people like her, the saddest thing I feel is, how the hell did it get to that point where, they were alone and they probably died alone.

Her 'people' knew she was addicted and more than likely in very bad health, both physically and mentally. But she left this world alone. How the hell did that happen, she may have taken the drugs to begin with but she wasn't some lonely drug addict on the street that noone notices. I guess I don't understand and this is just a ramble.


----------



## cookie_monster (Oct 23, 2010)

i'm still confused by what a moose bandit is.


----------



## Joules&Greyhounds (Jan 31, 2011)

Its a very sad situation for all involved - Amy, her family, friends and fans. 

She was a very talented lady, but I fear that often such a talent comes at a price, in this instsnce it was clear she was a troubled individual. I felt for her many times in her career, I know feel for her family and hope Amy has found peace from her demons.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Marley boy said:


> if you dont share the same veiws dont post on a thread where people are paying respects to a young girl that has died, start your own thread.


Why? I'm not being disrespectful. This thread was started as one highlighting the fact she is dead, people are entitled to say what they think/feel within reason.. I have said that she had it easier than most addicts.. If your so desperately bothered by freedom of speech, why don't you start your own rather than trying to start a pointless argument?


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

cookie_monster said:


> i'm still confused by what a moose bandit is.


lol....... I can only think of one sort of bandit


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> I agree, people shouldnt make assumptions. If I remember right she has a serious health condition too, was it COPD or something simlar


Had to have a look, not that I overly trust the source (wiki)



> On 23 June 2008, Winehouse's publicist corrected earlier misstatements by Mitch Winehouse that his daughter had a small amount of emphysema, instead claiming she had signs of what could lead to early-stage emphysema.[179] Mitch Winehouse had also stated that his daughter's lungs are operating at 70 percent capacity and that she had an irregular heartbeat. Mitch Winehouse said that these problems were caused by her chain smoking and crack cocaine use. The singers father also reported that doctors have warned Winehouse that, if she continued smoking crack cocaine, she would have to wear an oxygen mask and would eventually die.[180] In a radio interview, Mitch Winehouse said the singer is responding "fabulously" to treatment which includes being covered with nicotine patches.[181] British Lung Foundation spokesman Keith Prowse noted this type of condition can be managed with treatment. Prowse also said the condition is not normal for a person her age but "heavy smoking and inhaling other substances like drugs can age the lungs prematurely".[182] Norman H. Edelman of the American Lung Association explained that if she stopped smoking, her lung functions would decline at the rate of a normal person, but continued smoking would lead to a more rapid decline in lung function.[183] Photographs of the singer with a cigarette in her mouth, taken 23 June 2008, were widely published.[184]


----------



## cookie_monster (Oct 23, 2010)

hmy:

you mean Wikipedia is sometime wrong?


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

cookie_monster said:


> hmy:
> 
> you mean Wikipedia is sometime wrong?


I find it hard to believe, but, apparently so!


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Tink82 said:


> Why? I'm not being disrespectful. This thread was started as one highlighting the fact she is dead, people are entitled to say what they think/feel within reason.. I have said that she had it easier than most addicts.. If your so desperately bothered by freedom of speech, why don't you start your own rather than trying to start a pointless argument?


Im not starting an aruguement if im with the 90% of people who have the same veiws as me, we are just trying to just pay respects to amy and her family. If this was a post about what to feed your dog ect then yes by all means everyone is welcome to post differing opinions and have a debate. If someone came on to this forum and said my daughter died from a drugs overdose would anyone say, well she brought it on herself???? well i hope not.


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

cookie_monster said:


> i'm still confused by what a moose bandit is.


dont worry its just a random phrase lol


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Marley boy said:


> Im not starting an aruguement if im with the 90% of people who have the same veiws as me, we are just trying to just pay respects to amy and her family. If this was a post about what to feed your dog ect then yes by all means everyone is welcome to post differing opinions and have a debate. If someone came on to this forum and said *my daughter died* from a drugs overdose would anyone say, well she brought it on herself???? well i hope not.


not even the same though is it  your child or someone you don't know and never met?


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

Tink82 said:


> Why? I'm not being disrespectful. This thread was started as one highlighting the fact she is dead, people are entitled to say what they think/feel within reason.. I have said that she had it easier than most addicts.. If your so desperately bothered by freedom of speech, why don't you start your own rather than trying to start a pointless argument?


Too true they are! You have as much right to say what you think as the next!


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

What i think todays news shows is just how much heartache drugs and booze can cause, whether its the sad death of Amy or the person found lying in the gutter, people have famlies/loved ones who have tried to guide these people away from drugs but very sadly for some the grip drugs has on some cannot be released,


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

hazel pritchard said:


> What i think todays news shows is just how much heartache drugs and booze can cause, whether its the sad death of Amy or the person found lying in the gutter, people have famlies/loved ones who have tried to guide these people away from drugs but very sadly for some the grip drugs has on some cannot be released,


That just about sums it up! Amy! had all the help in the world to cure her addiction, she also had everything going for her and everythin to live for! could she have cured her addiction! You have to wonder if really it were the fame that really killed her! the addicts on the street do not have half the chances that she had!
That said - very said that someone so young andso talented should have their lives snuffed out so easily! 
Drug pushers are murderers!


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Tink82 said:


> not even the same though is it  your child or someone you don't know and never met?


Yes but you wouldnt know that persons daughter  just the same as we dont know Janis Winehouse's daughter. I dont understand why people feel they can say these things about people just because they dont know them personally. I suppose the difference is I can have compassion for a girl I dont know and others cant. If amy died from a drug overdose or got hit by a car it doesnt make it any less of a tragedy.


----------



## Roobster2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

holly1 said:


> How did you come to the conclusion of her having a 'shitty existence?'
> Far from it


She may have had all the trappings of an amazing life & for someone loooking in she could seem to have had it all.

However people who have a wonderful life & good self esteem generally _don't_ turn to drugs/alcohol to escape, they don't have to.

This is a tragedy for her & her family & friends. I really don't understand the small mindedness of people who judge her when all they know of her is what the tabloid press sensationalize about her. i.e nothing.

Rest in Peace Amy, free at last.


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Too true they are! You have as much right to say what you think as the next!


I guess I was just brought up not to speak ill of someone that is no longer here to defend themselves.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

Marley boy said:


> I guess I was just brought up not to speak ill of someone that is no longer here to defend themselves.


I wasn't! I was taught never to mince my words! What about adolp hitler


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

For those of you who are interested, there's a tribute to her on music channel Viva


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

It doesn't matter if we knew Amy or not, sometimes the death of people we've never met can touch us. We have to remember that a young woman is dead, the debate will go on for a long time about her life and if her early death could have been avoided, but it's not up to any of us to judge her. We don't know what her personal demons were and the pressures she was under.
All that matters is that she has died and her family and friends are mourning her loss. We should at least let them mourn in peace.
And if her fans want to remember her and mourn her passing, let them do so without having to defend themselves, or her.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> It doesn't matter if we knew Amy or not, sometimes the death of people we've never met can touch us. We have to remember that a young woman is dead, the debate will go on for a long time about her life and if her early death could have been avoided, but it's not up to any of us to judge her. We don't know what her personal demons were and the pressures she was under.
> All that matters is that she has died and her family and friends are mourning her loss. We should at least let them mourn in peace.
> And if her fans want to remember her and mourn her passing, let them do so without having to defend themselves, or her.


Very well said, thanks 

Perhaps there should be a proper tribute thread for her, I worry the anti-amy folk would ruin that too though.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Marley boy said:


> Yes but you wouldnt know that persons daughter  just the same as we dont know Janis Winehouse's daughter. I dont understand why people feel they can say these things about people just because they dont know them personally. I suppose the difference is I can have compassion for a girl I dont know and others cant. If amy died from a drug overdose or got hit by a car it doesnt make it any less of a tragedy.


yeah, but you wouldn't say that to someone whose daughter it is. I think it's unlikely her rents are posting here dont you?

so is it ok to talk about posh and her new baby cos I dont know her? what about the awful outfit that sleb was wearing last week? Charlotte Church having a wee in public? don't know her either... that's what 'fame' does, people will form an opinion and express it.. celebs are happy to put themselves about and grasp publicity. They can't pick and chose what we talk about.

Perhaps some feel less compassion due to the fact that she was killing herself, everyone knew it, she had the means to fix it but didn't/couldn't therefore it's harldy a shock she has wound up dead from a sus. overdose is it? If she was hit by a car perhaps those oppinions would be different


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

So are 91 folk is Norway! 
and your point is?
Not everyone has to mourn her you know!
I myself happen to think that is a terrible waste of a young talented life and like when Michael Jacked died I am shell shocked!! BUT! you cannot blame nor expect folk to share your views - EVERYONE is entitled to say what they think!


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Adolf Hitler??? I dont belive I have spoken a word about him on here, and in any case I would let the evidence speak, not me. Ok amy winehouse/ Adolf Hitler lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

Verbatim said:


> Very well said, thanks
> 
> Perhaps there should be a proper tribute thread for her, I worry the anti-amy folk would ruin that too though.


It was very well said I agree with you
But I am not going to knock anyone who thinks otherwise! And those that do (knock them and preach) are no better then anyone else!


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

I can't believe what this thread has become.
I was actually quite upset to read the news earlier today, I've never been a fan of hers as such, but it truly is tragic nonetheless.
A young woman has lost her life, she clearly had some very deep rooted issues, that despite her fame, and access to the best treatment and support in the world, she couldn't conquer.
Not one of us knows where we will be in 10 years time. In fact I'd hazard a guess that one of the largest groups of alcoholics would be those in 'professional' jobs. It's very easy to slip into a routine that can't easily be broken.
Or perhaps someone might break their arm, be prescribed codeine and before they know it be addicted .
Nobody knows what tomorrow will bring, what turns our lives will take, so we are in absolutely no place to judge.

Consider the young woman who has lost her life. She has paid the ultimate price for her mistakes. She doesn't deserve the nasty and judgemental comments.
She has at least left something behind, some brilliant music that many love.

I really hope that she is at peace now, RIP xox


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Why does everyone keep rabbiting on about flippin Norway?

Can't we be sad about 2 things? Are we not allowed to discuss Amy or dare say that we are sad she's died?

Yes it's sad about Norway, nobody has said otherwise but this thread isn't about Norway, is it?

How's about I go on every other thread on here and say 'yeah but it's not as important as Norway'.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> So are 91 folk is Norway!
> and your point is?
> Not everyone has to mourn her you know!
> I myself happen to think that is a terrible waste of a young talented life and like when Michael Jacked died I am shell shocked!! BUT! you cannot blame nor expect folk to share your views - EVERYONE is entitled to say what they think!


i think i made my point quite clearly.


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Amy , wherever you are tonight ,may you R I P , and at last be free from the demons that took over your life,


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Tink82 said:


> yeah, but you wouldn't say that to someone whose daughter it is. I think it's unlikely her rents are posting here dont you?
> 
> so is it ok to talk about posh and her new baby cos I dont know her? what about the awful outfit that sleb was wearing last week? Charlotte Church having a wee in public? don't know her either... that's what 'fame' does, people will form an opinion and express it.. celebs are happy to put themselves about and grasp publicity. They can't pick and chose what we talk about.
> 
> Perhaps some feel less compassion due to the fact that she was killing herself, everyone knew it, she had the means to fix it but didn't/couldn't therefore it's harldy a shock she has wound up dead from a sus. overdose is it? If she was hit by a car perhaps those oppinions would be different


So you are saying you wouldnt say it to her parents just to everyone else  it is very different talking about about the awful outfit a celeb was wearing last week to a person that has died  She didnt have a means to fix her addiction and troubles. No amount of money can fix these things, if this were true no celeb woud ever die from a drugs over dose or suicide. She obviously wasnt a strong enough person to fight her deamons. Instead of condemning her for that i feel sorry for her.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Marley boy said:


> So you are saying you wouldnt say it to her parents just to everyone else  it is very different talking about about the awful outfit a celeb was wearing last week to a person that has died  She didnt have a means to fix her addiction and troubles. No amount of money can fix these things, if this were true no celeb woud ever die from a drugs over dose or suicide. She obviously wasnt a strong enough person to fight her deamons. Instead of condemning her for that i feel sorry for her.


And I feel indefferent. Your being pedantic now dear.. Fame makes all the difference..


----------



## abbiechi (Jul 2, 2011)

Regardless of _how_ she died, she's still somebody's daughter, somebody's friend, somebody's girlfriend. Nobody in particularly here, but to those who have been making jokes, take a good effin' look at yourselves.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Why dont we all just agree to disagree on this and those of you who aren't bothered by her death just leave it at that and let those of us who are bothered by it get on with being bothered. I think it's incredibly insensitive to come on a thread where people are obviously going to be upset and then slag off the person the thread is about. You know what kind of reaction it's gonna create.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

abbiechi said:


> Regardless of _how_ she died, she's still somebody's daughter, somebody's friend, somebody's girlfriend. Nobody in particularly here, but to those who have been making jokes, take a good effin' look at yourselves.


I just did! And I liked whatI saw! someone who cares about animals MORE then the feelings of humans! and someone who do es NOT diss others for their views!
No shame in that!


----------



## abbiechi (Jul 2, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I just did! And I liked whatI saw! someone who cares about animals MORE then the feelings of humans! and someone who do es NOT diss others for their views!
> No shame in that!


I haven't read the thread so I have no idea what's going on but I wasn't on about anyone specifically on here. I just think everyone should show a bit of respect and not resort to a slanging match.


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

despicable words???? iv not seen any such words


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Marley boy said:


> despicable words???? iv not seen any such words


#161, the one you 'liked'


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

gskinner123 said:


> No, profanity is not allowed and doubtless it'll be moderated and removed.
> 
> Your take on what is 'despicable' is obviously different to my own. I consider many of the comments made in this thread in relation to a young woman's death to be far more despicable than profanity.


No! I don;t think it is! (my take on despicable that is) I think if you read back you will find that I am quiet saddened to read of the loss of this talanted lady . BUT we cannot expect everyone to share our views! The streets are awash with drug addicts, many families have suffered loses of their, children, partners, friends, their lives snuffed out too young, too soon, due to 'the disease of the 21 century DRUGS' Many will see AW as being privaliged and perhap begrudge her not grasping that help with both hands!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

Marley boy said:


> despicable words???? iv not seen any such words


Ya should have gone to specsavers then!


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

im done with this all now RIP Amy


----------



## The_Infamous_Mr_B (Jun 14, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Not everyone has to mourn her you know!
> BUT! you cannot blame nor expect folk to share your views - EVERYONE is entitled to say what they think!


I think what a lot of people on here are trying to say is not that everyone has to mourn Amy, nor that people aren't entitled to say what they think. I myself have never been a fan of her personally or her music, but I do feel sorry for her family and friends. I think the point numerous people have been trying to make to certain members (and I'm not saying you are one of them) is that this thread was clearly going to be an emotive subject and therefore people should be respectful of other people's feelings. Whether we knew Amy or not (which seems to be one of the main arguments coming from both sides) is irrelevant, we all have our own feelings on the matter and since some people are so clearly upset by the news it is disrespectful, hurtful and downright nasty for some people to post on this thread opinions which they must have known were only going to upset other posters. As someone said quite a few pages ago, if people haven't got something nice to say on a thread like this then they really should keep their opinions to themselves (or start a new thread with a title that clearly shows it is for people who don't feel sad about Amy's death)...I don't want to censor free speech, but making jokes at the expense of someone who is dead and insulting or provoking people who (rightly or wrongly) are obviously upset should not be acceptable in anyone's book. Those who feel it is right have clearly never experienced loss in their lives.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

You do realise if you come, pay your respects and ignore those who are hellbent on starting a fight they'll soon go away.

I know itys hard but some people just like to get a reaction. It's childish and petty but if you can rise above that they'll soon disappear realising they are in the minority.

There is no point arguing with some people and by doing so you lower yourself to their level.

RIP Amy, gone too soon but your music will live on.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

geez. wasnt to surprised, but still bummed 
and LOL @ this thread, It feels like home  though losing a bro to suicide cos of a heroin addiction I can feel for her family, and no amount of money or fame makes you less of a person, and incabable of deep emotional pain, even more so cos they cant reach out for help without it hitting the bloody media, if I was a celeb I'd no doubt be dead now to from my own past demons, was hard enough to admit failure as a nobody let alone, with peeps in your face every time ya take a pisss.


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

gave up half way through reading this.

Sad that someone else has joined the 27 club.

Tbh it was no surprise, and straight away thought it would be n overdose but for someone to have an addiction and die at such a young age is so sad.

people with addictions normally do so to blot things out. Sometimes people cant cope with life.

The fact some people show no empathy towards a young girl dying and the pain her family and friends will be suffering at this sad time beggars belief.

In a perfect world, no one would take drugs, it would be war free and everyone would live long healthy lives in perect harmony, but that isnt going to happen anytime soon.

No one but the people she knew personally knows the pain she was going through or why she thought she needed drugs.

Her death was brought on by her own actions. No one can dispute that. 

Im jsut saddened at all the news today, as always it seems lately, there is so much pain in the world. 

RIP amy, and condolences to her loved ones. I really hope some people who think its "cool" to do drugs (and yes, there are that do think that) will take a look into how even someone with lots of money and support couldnt get away from the grips of addiction, and see the pain she and her friends and family suffered and will perhaps just think for a moment.

Drugs just mask a problem, and once they wear off you are left with more issues than what you started with.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

It has been reported that Amy's neighbour heard screaming in the early hours of Saturday morning.

There is a very real possibility that Amy died at the hands of something/someone else other than drugs or alcohol.

It's a sad loss of life whatever the cause.


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> It has been reported that Amy's neighbour heard screaming in the early hours of Saturday morning.
> 
> There is a very real possibility that Amy died at the hands of something/someone else other than drugs or alcohol.
> 
> It's a sad loss of life whatever the cause.


drink/alcohol abuse deaths often resemble a murder scene, and its an extremely painful way to go. It sounds wrong to say I hope thats what the screams were, as thats heartbreaking to think of that being the way anyone died, but if its fowl play then that even worse


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

This thread needs moderating badly but its 12 30 am here and I have to go to work in the AM. So it is now closed....


Losing any child for any parent rich poor, famous or not is extremely hard no matter how that death happened...From a Mom living through the death of her first born


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Re opened hope I managed to delete the needed posts and quotes, I will try to go through it again. If you see something I missed please report it....Thank you Jill


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

was at work when I heard the news yesterday. just because its not a shock doesn't make this news any less sad or any easy to cope with for her friends and family. 27 is far too young for someone to go and she had such an amazing voice that it's a real waste of talent. It saddens me to think that her last gig will be forever remembered for her being too drunk/off her face on drugs to perform and being booed off stage


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Its sad that such a young life has been wasted, and just as sad that Amy couldnt be at peace in her own life..feeling the need to be a heavy drinker/drug taker. Lets hope she finally got the peace she needed. 

I often cant help but feel these people are selfish, putting themselves at risk by taking these drugs in the first place, its the friends and families left behind that suffer, but some people clearly see no other way! 

People will say 'well she brought it on herself' or 'its nothing more than she deserved' ect - but I wonder if they would hold a different opinion if this was a close frined or family member. 

How ever she lost her life, she is gone - people will be terribly upset, and miss her daily..some wont want to come to terms with the loss of a daughter, best friend, sister ect but they have no choice.

Theres no point in 'judging' the dead, they have no way to explain themselves - we can only hope that their in a better place, we dont know what drives someone to doing what they do, things happen behind closed doors and the press are quick to sell 'lies and false stories'.

Her family and friends are held in my thoughts.


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

amy winehouse joins a very exclusive club of talent that died aged 27.....kurt cobain,jim morrison,jimi hendrix,brian jones,janice joplin,Kristen Pfaff,Robert Johnson and Richey Edwards


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

skyblue said:


> amy winehouse joins a very exclusive club of talent that died aged 27.....kurt cobain,jim morrison,jimi hendrix,brian jones,janice joplin,Kristen Pfaff,Robert Johnson and *Richey Edwards*


Richey is only "presumed dead", his body has never been found. I know its stupid and that he probably did commit suicide but I cling to the thought that maybe he just left and went somewhere remote where he would not be recognised and could live a normal life. Laugh if you want but I prefer that thought to thinking that his body is laid rotting on the bottom of a river :crying:


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

manic rose said:


> Richey is only "presumed dead", his body has never been found. I know its stupid and that he probably did commit suicide but I cling to the thought that maybe he just left and went somewhere remote where he would not be recognised and could live a normal life. Laugh if you want but I prefer that thought to thinking that his body is laid rotting on the bottom of a river :crying:


like bruce lee?


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

manic rose said:


> Richey is only "presumed dead", his body has never been found. I know its stupid and that he probably did commit suicide but I cling to the thought that maybe he just left and went somewhere remote where he would not be recognised and could live a normal life. Laugh if you want but I prefer that thought to thinking that his body is laid rotting on the bottom of a river :crying:


i won`t laugh as i think he`s still alive too, he was such a messed up individual and i always believed that he removed himself from the spotlight and the only way to really do so was to vanish off the face of the earth....i think he`s still alive and that his family know where he is but will never tell in order to protect him


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

Leah84 said:


> i won`t laugh as i think he`s still alive too, he was such a messed up individual and i always believed that he removed himself from the spotlight and the only way to really do so was to vanish off the face of the earth....i think he`s still alive and that his family know where he is but will never tell in order to protect him


If he is I hope he's happy. At the time of his disappearance I was only 12 and got into the manics after all of this. would have loved to have seen him play with the manics, even just once. :crying:

have a copy of his rose tattoo as a tribute to him and cos love the manics. love that it means nothing to people who aren't manics fans yet those that are instantly get it


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

This kinda made me cry when I saw her body carried out :/

LiveLeak.com - Amy Winehouse Leaves Home For The Last Time.


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> This kinda made me cry when I saw her body carried out :/
> 
> LiveLeak.com - Amy Winehouse Leaves Home For The Last Time.


thats just so sad

"After being pronounced dead in her house the body is carried away with the cameras still taking her picture."

is there no shame? what gives them the right to do this? sickening!


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

mstori said:


> thats just so sad
> 
> "After being pronounced dead in her house the body is carried away with the cameras still taking her picture."
> 
> is there no shame? what gives them the right to do this? sickening!


they did the same for michael jackson - body being carried out from hospital and helicopters circling overhead to record it all. I know people are curious about it but show a bit of respect!


----------



## abbiechi (Jul 2, 2011)

Disgusting. Some people have absolutely no respect, give her parents some peace. They don't need to be seeing images of their daughter's body all over the news. The media knew before her own father for God's sake.

It's all just so wrong.


----------



## The_Infamous_Mr_B (Jun 14, 2011)

Did anyone else read that fans have been leaving packs of cigarettes and bottles of vodka with the floral tributes...is it just me, or is that a bit wrong???

Laura x


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

The_Infamous_Mr_B said:


> Did anyone else read that fans have been leaving packs of cigarettes and bottles of vodka with the floral tributes...is it just me, or is that a bit wrong???
> 
> Laura x


I thought I saw alcohol bottles among the flowers this morning on the news but wasn't sure if I imagined it as half asleep at the time! Does seem a little disrespectful - afterall if a smoker had died of lung cancer you wouldnt put **** on the coffin!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

manic rose said:


> afterall if a smoker had died of lung cancer you wouldnt put **** on the coffin!


Lmao I am soo sorry, but that made me piss myself laughing I cant even say why  :lol:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

The_Infamous_Mr_B said:


> Did anyone else read that fans have been leaving packs of cigarettes and bottles of vodka with the floral tributes...is it just me, or is that a bit wrong???
> 
> Laura x


*I don't think their intentions were bad.Its what she liked.My brother died of lung cancer and was a smoker,but he would have smiled if anyone had put a packet of rolling tobacco on his coffin.*


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> Lmao I am soo sorry, but that made me piss myself laughing I cant even say why  :lol:


oops not quite the effect I intended!!


----------



## MeowPurr (May 30, 2011)

When viewing the story on the suns website I saw beer cans in the photo. I thought it was odd too.

My brother is an alcoholic, has been for about 17 years (he's also done drugs) and I would not be leaving any beer cans for him if anything happens to him... His alcohol addiction has totally destroyed his life and has caused his family massive problems. So yes, disrespectful impo.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

god that video is so sad. addiction no matter what addiction is terrible not only for those suffering with the addiction and those around them. I really feel for her family. she was only 2 years older than me  puts life into perspective, it is so short, sometimes shorter than it should be and incredibly precious xxx


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

it is always a sad occasion when someone dies - particularly when the person is so young. Such a waste of life.

Not read anything about what happened.

does anyone know if it was a tragic accident or a deliberate od?


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> Had to have a look, not that I overly trust the source (wiki)


I didnt find my info from wiki


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> does anyone know if it was a tragic accident or a deliberate od?


think they are still waiting for post mortem results and inquiry has been opened and adjorned till october.

when saw Mitch Winehouse talking to some of the fans outside her house today that set me off :crying: poor family must be going thru hell loosing a daughter/sister then to have all that media attention and speculation it must be awful


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

manic rose said:


> think they are still waiting for post mortem results and inquiry has been opened and adjorned till october.
> 
> when saw Mitch Winehouse talking to some of the fans outside her house today that set me off :crying: poor family must be going thru hell loosing a daughter/sister then to have all that media attention and speculation it must be awful


being a Mum myself, drug addiction is my greatest worry. I do sympathise with her family, I genuinely do but then I do recall her Father promoting Amy and encouraging her to sing and be famous from an early age so unfortunately positive fame will be followed by negative fame.

I just hope her more 'vulnerable' fans do not follow suit


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Like many talented people, I suspect she suffered from severe depression throughout her life. Drugs and booze were but a symptom. Far from "bringing it on herself", I think she may have been - consciously or unconsciously - hoping to die. People with suicidal depression honestly believe that their loved ones would be better off without them.
Not everyone is equally happy and not everyone is equally strong.
I hope she has finally found peace and rest.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

koekemakranka said:


> Like many talented people, I suspect she suffered from severe depression throughout her life. Drugs and booze were but a symptom. Far from "bringing it on herself", I think she may have been - consciously or unconsciously - hoping to die. People with suicidal depression honestly believe that their loved ones would be better off without them.
> Not everyone is equally happy and not everyone is equally strong.
> I hope she has finally found peace and rest.


even if she hadn`t wanted to die the drugs and alcohol were a good form of escape from the reality she seemed to hate so much


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

perhaps some good news/or empty promises:

Amy Winehouse death prompts MP inquiry - Yahoo!


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

mstori said:


> perhaps some good news/or empty promises:
> 
> Amy Winehouse death prompts MP inquiry - Yahoo!


More like empty promises, its not a bad idea, but the NHS is serverly underfunded as it is. Also you have to look into how long does someone have to be on these drugs before they are declared an addict. Its a tough one.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

mstori said:


> perhaps some good news/or empty promises:
> 
> Amy Winehouse death prompts MP inquiry - Yahoo!


To be fair and this might be very unpopular...

If she wanted rehab then she didnt have to wait she had the money and even if she didnt her family have the money for her to go private!

I think she was a terrible role model to young girls .. well anyone really and she shouldnt have been allowed to have so much publicity... poor girl was a bloody mess!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

mstori said:


> perhaps some good news/or empty promises:
> 
> Amy Winehouse death prompts MP inquiry - Yahoo!


first i`ve heard of the 2 year waiting list....it`s a couple of months max down here, once you`ve finished your prep work that is - the duration of that can take year, or it can take months but that`s all down to the individual no the nhs waiting times. not sure about other areas but here it`s a relatively short wait time for detox, even shorter if they`re doing home detox as opposed to a hospital one.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Re leaving her cigarettes and alcohol. I don't think its disrespectful, nor just 'what she liked' but maybe the few things which kept her going in life. Who's to say without them if she wouldn't have just committed suicide to escape years ago? Nobody knows.

Last few days I've looked up a lot about her and read her lyrics and can imagine her being a pretty tortured soul. There is a band I love who have written very dark stuff but the guys are completely jokey about it and there is nothing behind it sort of thing. For someone like Amy and from what everything says it appears there was a lot behind it for her.

She deserves to be able to rest in peace, and if alcohol and **** gave her some kind of solace who are we to label it as disrespectful? Sometimes people just can't pull themselves out of the big black hole. Russell Brand wrote what I thought was a rather lovely piece for The Guardian:

Russell Brand on Amy Winehouse: 'We have lost a beautiful, talented woman' | Music | guardian.co.uk


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> Re leaving her cigarettes and alcohol. I don't think its disrespectful, nor just 'what she liked' but maybe the few things which kept her going in life. Who's to say without them if she wouldn't have just committed suicide to escape years ago? Nobody knows.
> 
> Last few days I've looked up a lot about her and read her lyrics and can imagine her being a pretty tortured soul. There is a band I love who have written very dark stuff but the guys are completely jokey about it and there is nothing behind it sort of thing. For someone like Amy and from what everything says it appears there was a lot behind it for her.
> 
> ...


I read that by Russell the other day, I thought it was beautiful - especially from someone like him who has been through it and fortunately come out the other side of it. It's really worth reading whether you like Russell Brand or Amy Winehouse or not 

all these people saying she was 'just a crackhead' or whatever - I can see where they are coming from but without knowing someone, how do you know she did it just cos she wanted to do drugs, and not to kill the pain of whatever tortured her. Yes, she had fame and money but that doesn't mean happiness - we've seen that with many other famous people. Look at Britney Spears for example, she is probably one of the richest & most famous singers in the world but she went through a terrible patch. Sometimes fame and fortune is not the cure for unhappiness but the cause of it.


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

I agree, and being in the public eye when you arent as confident as you appear and the way the press hounds.. Id love the money but not the rest!


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2011)

I noticed in the paper today (although believe it was yesterdays) that it seems a lot of the press and people quick to judge were wrong.

Amy's toxicology report came back negative, no illeagal substance was found in her home either.

Hopefully now her parents can be left in peace to grieve knowing that their daughter was not drugged up.

Everyone makes mistakes, Amy wasn't perfect but it's nice to read that the drugs were not the cause of death as so many were quick to assume. RIP Amy


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

I think it was natural for people to assume it was drugs. Thats good that its now out there though, good for her family.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

it`s good for her family now that they know she really wasn`t on any illegal drugs, i did notice they only said though that there wasn`t any illegal drugs - not that there wasn`t drugs full stop so i`m guessing that`s why so many people have now decided she was on legal drugs and possibly took too many or mixed the wrong ones with the alcohol. 

it doesn`t matter how she died at the end of the day, her family have lost someone they loved and are grieving so people should have more respect than to keep on gossiping. good on her though for staying off the drugs, just a pity it had to end that way


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

How did she die then?


----------



## Emraa (Jun 4, 2009)

Poor Amy, addiction is a very powerful beast


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

koekemakranka said:


> How did she die then?


they still don`t know, all they know is she didn`t have any illegal drugs in her system or property at the time


----------

